# to all tegutalk.com members



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2011)

You guys and gals are great. Quick responding and trustworthy answers to questions and a genuine care for all reptiles. I know I'm always on here bc my cell gets internet and I feel the community is very welcoming and friendly.


----------



## tora (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I have a lot of down time at work so I'm on here all day, haha.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a tegutalk junkie. I love this place.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep....I feel ya Neeko, hubby and I are android junkies too, very addictive to have. Broke my phone and went two months using a regular phone, thought I was gonna die...lol. We both are on here all day too...ha! Learning a lot...good group of folks on here.


----------



## Josh (Aug 17, 2011)

Working on getting a TeguTalk App for iOS AND Android!! More details soon. If you're interested in donating to help that cause, let me know.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 17, 2011)

YES THAT IS AMAAAAZING (in caps because I'm so excited...)


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm down, the 1st and last thing and many many times between I check out tegutalk, I'm hopelessly addicted lol its nice how everyone is so friendly and on the same page


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 17, 2011)

_ Can't say I don't check in through out the day,.. well I can,. but that would be a lie._


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Stop in when I have time during the day but every night before bed! and I agree, everyone is pretty awesome on here!


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 18, 2011)

I almost got an Android phone or an iPhone so I could get on the net and FB easier. Then I realized that I would never get anything done!!! So, blackberry for business for me!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol, you can still get online. Crackberrys are just really security secure have their own server for faster emailing. I saw recently a news documentry on people addicted to cell phones


----------

